
A Vote for Discrimination - throwawaysea
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-vote-for-discrimination-11593127619
======
throwawaysea
I am disappointed to see California's legislators vote in favor of removing
the following text from the state constitution:

> “The state shall not discriminate against, or grant preferential treatment
> to, any individual or group, on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity or
> national origin in the operation of public employment, public education, or
> public contracting.”

Equality of opportunity and equality before the law are crucial for a
functioning society that is built on laws. This proposed change enables
discrimination by the state, in the form of affirmative action for college
admissions and potentially other situations as well (like government
contracting). I find this to be explicitly racist, but additionally it may
even be counterproductive to the stated goals. Following passage of
Proposition 209 (which banned discrimination), enrollment of underrepresented
minorities in at the state's university system actually increased
significantly (see [https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/23/california-
legislature...](https://www.ocregister.com/2020/06/23/california-legislature-
moves-to-allow-discrimination-in-higher-education-janet-nguyen/)).

